# cl_parseservermessage:illegible server message 105



## meanman (Jun 9, 2006)

hi i have two copies of call of duty 2 they are on t2 pcs on a wireless network when i try to connect both pcs to the same server this message comes up cl_parseservermessage:illegible server message 105
i can only get one pc on the server the other pc can connect to a diffrent server please help


----------



## Trizoy (Jun 9, 2006)

Do you have all the required ports forwarded through your router?


----------



## meanman (Jun 9, 2006)

*hi*

i nothing about rouyers we can both get on call of duty uo and play but if i swap to call of duty 2 thats fine untill i try to reconnect to call uo i dont know what port forwading is


----------



## Trizoy (Jun 9, 2006)

Have you played Call of duty 2 with both computers on the same server at the same time in the past?


----------



## meanman (Jun 9, 2006)

yes its only started to happen when i go on call2 then try to reconnect to call uo although the server i go on is run by the same guy for call2 and call uo


----------



## Trizoy (Jun 9, 2006)

I am not sure, I am not familiar with either of those to games you are talking about... Try connecting to a different server with both pc's


----------

